# How quick can one get a post deleted off AC forum



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Ive posted very nice questions and answers on two topics on the AC forum and I have set a record for the number of times the post have been deleted. What are these folks drinking. One can not even ask civilized questions and AC deletes. I'm going for a record and will tease them all night. Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Their forum, their rules... even if they seem to be arbitrary morons sometimes? 

I recently managed to get permanently banned from a board of which I was a long time paying sponsor just for politely asking the owner why he had deleted an on topic thread about a gallery of G-rated photos... My money was green enough, he just didn't like ME.


Twisting the mods' tails on purpose is pretty much just being petty and childish. That's the plain truth of it.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Its not a Forum,

Its a bunch of Kool aiders that cant think for themselfs.....

Now mind you there are a few good folk who try to post

and do the rite thing.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I was banned from the Aristo forum probably 5 years ago now.. 
for daring to point out the specific reasons their "real names" policy is pointless and unenforceable.. 
I made up a fake user name that *sounded* like a real name just to make the point..they banned me for it..lame. 

I havent missed the forum, and havent felt any desire to check it out since.. 

Bob Smith.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 07 Feb 2011 08:28 PM 
I was banned from the Aristo forum probably 5 years ago now.. 
for daring to point out the specific reasons their "real names" policy is pointless and unenforceable.. 
I made up a fake user name that *sounded* like a real name just to make the point..they banned me for it..lame. 

I havent missed the forum, and havent felt any desire to check it out since.. 

Bob Smith. 
Thanks Bob...............


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, anyone can come up with any name, and many find sport in it... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSbh2MsxdNs


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I kept having issue with simply logging on come up over and over so I just walked away years ago, no I dont miss it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, they just deleted your two posts again RJ. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep gone again. Can't even ask a question or even give some one some tips for maintenance of there 0-4-0 LS. I think they were drinking more than cool-aid last night.







Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

So why go there? I'm serious! I used to go to the Bachmann forum each day when they were responsive. Now, it's just a rah rah forum. I haven't been back in over two years. Aristo's forum sounds even worse so why go there? They obviously don't want you guys around! You ask too many "inconvenient" questions!! (If this is just a way to act out latent massochistic tendencies in a socially acceptable medium, well.....never mind!)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You are very correct Steve. They are one sided and believe that they can do no wrong. Constructive criticism is not in there vocabulary. They should take note that what folks have to offer can improve there products. Such a sorry site. I guess i will take your suggestion and devoid myself of the cool aid drinkers which should make them very happy that thorn in their side is gone.







Later RJD


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Not all on that site are Kool-Aid drinkers and since I post on that site I resent you calling me one. 
LAO


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmmmm now let me see, it is okay to call some of us "kool aid drinkers", but its not okay to call someone an alpha dog, or other unpleasant name? Interesting. I personally think that these kinds of posts are exactly what were being referred to on Jerry's thread.

And I agree with you, Larry. I too post regularly on the Aristo forum, and deeply resent being called a "kool aid drinker".

Ed


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 08 Feb 2011 04:31 PM 
Not all on that site are Kool-Aid drinkers and since I post on that site I resent you calling me one. 
LAO 
Quote Nick S.

Now mind you there are a few good folk who try to post

and do the rite thing.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 08 Feb 2011 05:05 PM 
Hmmmm now let me see, it is okay to call some of us "kool aid drinkers", but its not okay to call someone an alpha dog, or other unpleasant name? Interesting. I personally think that these kinds of posts are exactly what were being referred to on Jerry's thread.

And I agree with you, Larry. I too post regularly on the Aristo forum, and deeply resent being called a "kool aid drinker".

Ed

Its funny to see some people get all Twisted up about the word Koolaider

I guess it only bothers those who must think they are one,

Other wise they wouldnt give it a 2nd thought............

Its like being called a Ahole...

Either you are or your not

usually it only bothers those who think they ARE...............................

Just my personal thoughts mind you.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Lovely two step there Nick. I'd think it would be pretty hard with both feet in your mouth? But then you get plenty of practice. 

I kid because I care?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Not the term per se. It is the broad stroke that painted all as one. 
LAO


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't give a rats about AC. Let them do whatever they want. I agree. Its not a forum. Its a dictatorship.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The folks that I'm referring to as cool aid drinkers take offense to post here but slam MLS when on the AC forum and MLS members. Come over here and say things that they don't agree with but if they posted it on AC it would get deleted. Don't be two faced say it as it is. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 08 Feb 2011 05:45 PM 
Lovely two step there Nick. I'd think it would be pretty hard with both feet in your mouth? But then you get plenty of practice. 

I kid because I care? 
No foot in my mouth Mik.

Im not like you

I dont back pedal and i say what i mean.

Unlike you.









Did you take your Meds tonight ?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 08 Feb 2011 06:07 PM 
The folks that I'm referring to as cool aid drinkers take offense to post here but slam MLS when on the AC forum and MLS members. Come over here and say things that they don't agree with but if they posted it on AC it would get deleted. Don't be two faced say it as it is. Later RJD Well name names rahter than say all are cool aid drinkers. BTW, It is their site just as this is Shad's. They can each run their respective sites the way they want. If you don't like the way it is run then don't go to it or post to it. Simple solution.
LAO


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

I tried to get on the AC forum and had trouble with the sign in part. I asked for help and got none. I saw Lewis adn Scott at a train show and asked for help. In the end no help was forthcoming. I gave up. Looks like I have missed nothing. 
Ron


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

So Greg...Still wondering what happened to the "rules" at MLS??? Seems to me this thread points that out pretty well eh? 

The board here has a very high tolerance for it, AC forums do not. Does not make it either right or wrong. You go into someone elses living room you play by their rules, if you don't they may ask you to leave. Does not matter if you agree or not, it's their house.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not had time to visit AC forum and probably missed the post and the delete. 
RJ is the kindest, most gental , loving person in the hobby,,,,,,,,,,I just spilled my kool-aid...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 08 Feb 2011 06:12 PM 

Did you take your Meds tonight ?









Yep. Are you sober? 

BTW, saying what you think, should involve actual thinking.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The sad part about all this is Aristo Crafts denial that they've ever produced anything with problems. They make a lot of great product and the hobby would be greatly hurt if they shut down tomorrow. But any viable company looking to improve sales and market share has to have an interest in what the customer has to say. Good or bad. I worked over 8 years at a company that was gaining market share like crazy. They we number 2 in world sale and number one had conceeded the fact that they would soon be #2. Then management's head swelled and thinking their $hit didn't stink, business started a downward turn to the point that 6 yearss later they are now being absorbed by another company that was nothing 6 years ago. In todays internet world, it's assinine to think you can stick your head in the sand and no body will notice. 

People complain about some people on this site telling the truth about the short comings of Aristo Craft constantly. But the fact is we as a group should be driven to warn fellow hobbiest of the short comings of products. 

If I want to buy a certain Aristo Craft Steam Engine, I should have the knowledge that I will possibly have problems with the drivers slipping and what it will cost to rectify the problem. The same is true for the Bachmann Steam engines. There is plenty of good threads on this site that explain the issues and give tips on the fixes. 

So what MLS really needs to do since the search function is un-useable is create threads for each manufacturer with post kept at the top of the list telling the know issues and current fixes for those problems. 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As I mentioned Larry don't come here and say things about AC then go to there site and say all is great. You folks know who your are and I visit the sites so I know also. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Agree, I know both sides. I've just grown to shut up and fix it myself if I want to keep playing with any of the companies stuff. Problem is they don't make it. 

I think Hartland and garden Metal models is the two companies we hear the lest complaints about. 
who does have the best track record???


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's dispense with the personal attacks and interpersonal feuds shall we? Pretty-please with sugar on it?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 08 Feb 2011 07:33 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 08 Feb 2011 06:12 PM 

Did you take your Meds tonight ?









Yep. Are you sober? 

BTW, saying what you think, should involve actual thinking. 











Sober............Yup

Openning your mouth when you know nothing.........

Just goes to prove the point..










I kid cause i really like you Allen........


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 08 Feb 2011 07:57 PM 
As I mentioned Larry don't come here and say things about AC then go to there site and say all is great. You folks know who your are and I visit the sites so I know also. Later RJD 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't go to the Aristo site and say all is greeat so get that out of your mind. When I do complain I do it offline either by phone or email. Sometimes I get an answer I like I like and sometimes not. If I don't like a product I don't buy it and there are certain products that I won't buy at all. If I like a product I will buy it. You just don't like being challenged on insulting a broad group of people.
LAO


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Pterosaur on 08 Feb 2011 07:01 PM 
So Greg...Still wondering what happened to the "rules" at MLS??? Seems to me this thread points that out pretty well eh? 

The board here has a very high tolerance for it, AC forums do not. Does not make it either right or wrong. You go into someone elses living room you play by their rules, if you don't they may ask you to leave. Does not matter if you agree or not, it's their house. 
Yes indeedy... actually many people are bemoaning the lack of courtesy on several threads now. 

Funny, some of them are doing the same personal attacks and discourtesy that they are bemoaning. 

Just sitting back, the "real" good guys can see what is up as some people show their true colors. 

Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Gats at 20 paces.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it is a tad unfair to tarnish all posters at AC with the same "Kool Aiders" brush.
Not all of them are sycophants. So why don't you address the AC sycophants as that? 
Those that are sycophants will then be correctly labelled and all this nastiness can stop.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Once again, people choose not to heed a warning. So be it.


----------

